# New Costume Line coming



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a peek at some new "Rental" quality wears coming for this year!
You can click on the picture for a larger view.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here are a couple others


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

What do you think about these, a little different Pirate look?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmmmm..... interesting... verrry interesting...........


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

These are a step up from the previous costumes you've purchased Ghostess.
They are a little more expensive, but really nice.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

*sigh* I love costumes....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So do I! Never thought I would get into costume selling.
You should see my inventory...I think I might have 300 or more on hand right now and it's the off season!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

They look nice; I particularly like the "Anne Bolyn" and Victorian period gowns... but I like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a really nice Geisha piece.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

You gonna model any of these for us Jeff?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ms. Wicked said:


> They look nice; I particularly like the "Anne Bolyn" and Victorian period gowns... but I like that kind of stuff.


Here are some turn of the century pieces. I like the ladies dress that's gray.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

strange1 said:


> You gonna model any of these for us Jeff?


You mean like at IronStock for the Fashion Show?
Or do you just want to see me in a kilt? lol


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah, Jeff's been sporting the gray dress around his house when no one else is around...LOL


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Darn, do I have to wait that long.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> Yeah, Jeff's been sporting the gray dress around his house when no one else is around...LOL


You didn't know that I prefer crowds did you! lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

strange1 said:


> Darn, do I have to wait that long.


Well, for a few bucks, I could send you some nude photos if you need a fix. LMAO


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That is nice. The trim is very elegant.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Here are some turn of the century pieces. I like the ladies dress that's gray.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not sure about the fashion show at Ironstock after what I saw hanging at your booth. 
But then it just might get interesting, now where did Deathtouch go?


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

No, the camera I used to take pictures there automatically removes any clothing the victim might be wearing.
So, I have enough pics of you now. LOL


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Bu the way, all kidding aside, those are some very nice costumes you have.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Remind me to keep away from you when you have a camera!



strange1 said:


> No, the camera I used to take pictures there automatically removes any clothing the victim might be wearing.
> So, I have enough pics of you now. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

strange1 said:


> I'm not sure about the fashion show at Ironstock after what I saw hanging at your booth.
> But then it just might get interesting, now where did Deathtouch go?


I'm not sure FE, Nude and Hanging should all be posted so close together.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm not sure FE, Nude and Hanging should all be posted so close together.


I couldn't agree more Sickie.


----------

